

Google Translate Now Does Real-Time Voice and Sign Translations on Mobile - timmilton
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/01/hallo-hola-ola-more-powerful-translate.html

======
mxstbr
The Camera translation feature looks really useful for travelling, I can't
wait to try it next time!

